# متجر aq4store ( مستلزمات الرحلات - قطع الكترونية - كهربائية - سيارات)



## الغروووب (30 نوفمبر 2013)

*
متجر aq4store




http://aq4store.com/

أدوات الرحلات

الكترونيات 

أدوات كهربائية

قطع سيارات


بعض الماركات و المنتجات في المتجر 


























جهاز تنظيم الجهد وزيادة الاداء وتوفير 




جهاز فحص السيارة




زوم x12 لجالكسي




بطانية صوف 80% 
المقاس 167 سم *218 سم - الصناعة امريكية - الوزن 2 كيلو تقريبا




سكين رداد التنين
 تحوي قفلين للامان - طول الشفرة 10 سم - عرض الشفرة 4 ملي - مادة الشفرة 420J2 
سطح من ايونات التيتانيوم - طول المقبض 13 سم - مقبض من سبائك الالمنيوم
الطول الكلي 23 سم - الوزن 121 جرام




فرن التخييم من كولمان
يستخدم على الموقد او الحطب - يتسفط لسهولة حمله وتخزينه
ابعاده 30 * 30 * 30 سم - وزنه 3.2 كيلو تقريبا
يستخدم للخبز او التحمير او الكيك او غيره




يمكن الدفع بـطريقتين

1- الدفع عند استلام السلعة لارامكس

2- الدفع عن طريق التحويل المباشر لحساباتنا (الانماء اوالراجحي او الاهلي)


الشحن عن طريق شركة ارامكس

تكلفة الشحن عند الدفع عند الاستلام 35 ريال لمجموع الطلب

تكلفة الشحن عند التحويل المباشر 25 ريال لمجموع الطلب


للتواصل المراسلة على 

[email protected]


للمتابعة على فيس بوك

http://www.facebook.com/aq4store


للمتابعة على تويتر

https://twitter.com/aq4store


للمتابعة على انستقرام

http://instagram.com/aq4store/


يرجى التواصل المباشر لعدم التواجد في الموقع 

​*


----------

